# Update from inital consultation!



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girls
iam back
Went well yet again!Only thing we arent having ivf no-more where doing icsi cos marks semen analysis showed a slight motility prob,so he`s planning the best thing for us,which iam pleased aboutOur costs wud be only £103 for hfea fee but with us needing icsi we have to pay extra £600 which isnt a prob at all at the end of the day it will be more of an success then ivf to us!We cudnt go any futher today as i need to collect my report from my hospital off my laporoscpoy to confirm my ovaries werent damaged which they werentAnd he wants to see my again with the report in a weeks time for iam there next week sumtime,other then that there shudnt be a problem at all for me sharing my eggs woohoo!
Well mark if feeling much lighter after the "MENS ROOM"and i had my internal scan which was fine to!
I will update u again next week or anything else i find out,just trying to get through to get my report sorted
Fingers crossed all goes well again next week
love kelly and mark


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kelly

I popped by earlier to check if any news

Glad to see ur posting

Sorry to hear about marks motility prob, tho am sure ICSI will bring u lots of embies

 for next weeks appt honey

Your more than welcome to join the egg sharing chit chat if u wish

Lots of luck honey
Emilyxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

that's great news!  only thing is, ICSI is IVF, you talk about it as if it's different
ICSI is only a addition to IVF in the fact they inject the eggs with a sperm to make them fertilise after EC rather than letting them fertilise on their own.

Anyway, good luck again for next week, but I'm sure your be fine.

Helen x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya thanks for ur replies
I was meaning there is a differnce with ivf compared to icsi we me cos ivf wudnt work as gud as icsi wud ,with mark having slight motility!
Love kelly


----------

